# Electricity bills



## Lizard (1 Oct 2009)

I'm thinking of switching over to BG for my electricity. But heard an ad for A*rtircity on the radio this morning. Which would be the cheaper and/or the more reliable option? Or should I stay with esb? Any opinions?


----------



## chris20051 (1 Oct 2009)

Im a domestic customer

ESB I was paying 100euros every two months, now im paying 66euros for the latest BG bill, big difference, I think it depends if you sign direct debit and have Gas with BG already to get the extra 2 % for each, with BG you can get up to 14% off the latest ESB prices (10% for switching and 2% each for setting up direct debit and having Gas with them already), but at least 5% of the current ESB prices for Year two and Three.

AirT im not sure, but im sure if you do a search you'll find loads of info in these treads, best of luck..

If you a domestic customer like myself change to BG at the very least, why should you pay over the odds with the ESB it makes no sence


----------



## Lizard (1 Oct 2009)

Thanks Chris for that, am always a bit wary about changing services.. look what happened Sm*rt Telecom, the E*rcom shares, Bank of Sc*tland..


----------



## Sunny (1 Oct 2009)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but I switched from ESB to Bord Gais when they first started the offer and have still not received one bill from either company. Wonder is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Towger (1 Oct 2009)

No, but in my case they would not take my money!


----------



## Lizard (14 Oct 2009)

I have signed up for the big sweetch with BG, but haven't received the package yet, and now I'm having second thoughts. What does BG know about electricity? I mean really.. what do they know? 
Also, someone was telling me that there is something in the small print about customers being responsible for the cost of repair of boxes or equipment or cables or something if there's a breakdown of some sort? Can anyone confirm this?
And something else that's made me think - they only offer the good discount in the first year. Then it drops to 5% in the second year; 4% in the third year, and after that they cant tell me! 
Is it possible that the BigSweetchers will be the BigLoosers?
I stand to be corrected.


----------



## GreenQueen (14 Oct 2009)

As i understand it the network and supply is still managed by ESB Networks.  BG are bulk buying the electricity at a discount rate and then passing it on to the consumer.

I have switched and have had a decrease in bills. It's partially due to the decrease in the overall rate which happened across all the suppliers.  Also partially due to me being more energy conscious and being careful with my usage.

Overall I'm happy but I noticed in my recent bill that there is now a disconnection and reconnection fee that wasn't mentioned when I signed up.  When I signed up all the information indicated that I could change back if I wasn't happy.


----------



## SparkRite (14 Oct 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> As i understand it the network and supply is still managed by ESB Networks. BG are bulk buying the electricity at a discount rate and then passing it on to the consumer.


 
+1

The ONLY difference you willl notice is that your bill will be 10 -14% lower per unit used.

Same electricity, same wires, same meter, same service only difference is the billing company.


----------



## Bronte (15 Oct 2009)

Cautionary tale.

This week a relation of mine went to collect rent and got a phone call en route to be told that a man from Airtricity (not sure of spelling) was going to cut off the electricity.  The previous tenant had switched to them from the ESB apparently and never paid the bill.  He was persuaded not to cut it off and rang headquarters and put the bill in new tenant's name there and then (with tenant's and landlords agreement).  Now the tenant's have received a bill and on it is a 103 charge for visit (de energise NPA plus VAT).  Landlord telephoned them to dispute this and they say it will be the tenant or the Landlord (who has never ever had anything to do with them) who has to pay it.  Can they do this?


----------



## Lizard (15 Oct 2009)

SparkRite said:


> +1
> 
> The ONLY difference you willl notice is that your bill will be 10 -14% lower per unit used.
> 
> Same electricity, same wires, same meter, same service only difference is the billing company.



If something goes wrong with the wires or meters, will the BordGais customer have to pay for repairs? This is what worries me...


----------



## Deas (15 Oct 2009)

ESB Networks remain in charge of wires/meters etc whereas ESB Customer Supply actually supply the electricity.  By changing, you only change supply company.  I changed to Airtricity.  No fuss at all.  I'm on a payment plan of a set amount perm month and get 13% off overall charge.  It will be interesting to see if I owe them or they owe me come year end though.  No paper bills - can log on and see all bills though.  One thing I have to remember to do is update the meter reading which I forget on occasion.  They don't send meter readers like ESB used to.


----------



## SparkRite (15 Oct 2009)

Lizard said:


> If something goes wrong with the wires or meters, will the BordGais customer have to pay for repairs? This is what worries me...


 
No, (assuming you do not maliciously damage anything) as you do not own them, they belong to ESB Networks.

Beyond the meter is yours so obviously you would be liable for any repairs there.


----------



## Fnergg (16 Oct 2009)

Deas said:


> .....They don't send meter readers like ESB used to.


 
ESB Networks continue to read the meters of all customers regardless of their supplier. 

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Towger (16 Oct 2009)

Fnergg said:


> ESB Networks continue to read the meters of all customers regardless of their supplier.



What is the best way to get the Meter Reader to properly lock the meter door? Will they take kindly to a snotty note reminding them of same tapped over the meter


----------



## Lizard (16 Oct 2009)

Thank you people for your helpful replies.


----------



## Deas (16 Oct 2009)

My meter is inside my house.  ESB have had no input into it since I moved account last year.  Anyhow, good luck with your decision Lizard.


----------



## Fnergg (16 Oct 2009)

Towger said:


> What is the best way to get the Meter Reader to properly lock the meter door? Will they take kindly to a snotty note reminding them of same tapped over the meter



Why not lock it yourself? 

Readers sometimes will inadvertently leave a door unlocked but it may be two months or even four before the reader is around again so the sensible thing to do is lock it yourself.

You can buy a meter cabinet key for a few euro at most hardware stores and failing that a long-nose pliers will do the job.

Remember, the meter cabinet is your property - not the ESB's  - so the onus is on you to maintain it.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------

